# is anyone willing to draw my betta for free??



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

http://s1279.beta.photobucket.com/u...130213_084642_zpsafa6537f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0 I just got my betta two weeks ago and I am wanting to have some pictures of him to put by his tank and in my room his name is mardi he is a feathered HM (he isn't in full flare in this pic)


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

may i draw it. i have been practicing.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

i would love for you to draw him!!! (please post a pic of it after you're done!!!)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i'll try and draw him for you


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I will try aswell if u get the time


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

both of you can draw him!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

here you go, i can also do a digital one if you want me to


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks indigo betta i LOVE it!!!! you can draw him digitally if you want!!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

okay i will do, glad you like it


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

here you go my digital one


i'll love to see how other people draw him


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

i LOVE it thanks!!!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey just did my drawing of him in 5 mins so it's a lil messy. I can try color if you would like. I will upload the sketch in a min


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Here he is


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's color


----------

